# Fragrance ratio



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

I have seen several different fragrance amounts per pound. Under stand that there are multiple factors the fragrance or Eoil being used. Where is good place to start


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I was told to start at 1 oz PPO. You can adjust from there. Keep in mind, mint and spice scents you can/should use much less.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I rarely use 1 oz per pound. I start at 5% (of total oil weight) which comes out to .8 oz ppo. And most of mine are good and strong at that rate.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A lot of resellers scents are weak and you will be using 1OPP of their fragrance oils. I have two scents that I have to use at 1OPP, most others I use at .7 or .8 and Essential oils aren't anywhere near that much or how could anybody afford to use them? I stay away from the resellers who are selling scent up into the $20 per pound, or if it is something I just have to have....I buy a 4 ounce container and have it duped and then pay what they pay for it, not what they charge.

SOS, save on scents and Candle Science and aroma haven *some are listed, just ask about the others* offer scents by more than the pound....stick with those who others are using to begin with before you venture out on your own. I go back to the walmart recipe for every change of scent, this way I know it is just the scent effecting the recipe, not a butter or oil. You can't make a profit if you buy today from someone charging $20+ a pound with no way of buying in bulk, plus you know those prices are just going to go up from there...don't even start with them. Vicki


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

what of http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I buy my lotion pumps from Elements and have purchased a couple of fragrance oils, neither of which I liked the smell of once they arrived. I buy a lot of my fragrance oils from Sweet Cakes, Brambleberry, Camden Gray and Majestic Mountain Sage for the most part although a lot of them are probably more expensive than Vicki's $20 per pound limit. Caroline


----------

